# reds turning pale white



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry i didnt know where to put this. but my reds are now turning a pale white. you can still see where they use to have there color but it is turning white. also it is only on about 4 of my reds. the 4 white reds are are the biggest reds in the tank. all the smaller ones are looking the same and acting the same. and some of the reds are staying in a little groups but not moving much.

---ammonia---.35ppm
---nitrite-------0ppm
---nitrates-----20ppm
---temp--------82 degress

i did put a little to much declorinator when i did a water change on thursday. they have been acting the same till about yesterday when i was trying to catch a feeder fish in there tank. can it be stress?they have all eaten well.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

More than likely, it's stress. How big are they? I just did a water change on my 125 and a few of them are pale. Mine are between 8 to 11 inches and over 10 years old.

The good news is that several of my breeding pair are turning black and blowing nest!!! So hopefully I'll wake tomorrow with a few batches of eggs.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

When the fish are comfortable in the tank they will darken up. Anytime you aggitate them or change the water they will lose their color temporarily. As they get comfortable again they will get their color back. This also goes for any fish that is being picked on by other fish in the tank.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

could it also be lighting. i normaly have the light on but today i forgot. and i did a water change on thursday. also the pale ones are 1.5" and the ones with color are .5"


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

probably lighting !!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks i have just been so worried about them


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Don't ever worry about to much dechlor but don't dump a whole bottle in but most of them have a little stress coat in them that piranha's like and they also make sure it has no chlorine!!


----------

